# Loosid Lyfe Development



## Loosid (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone.. I'm a new developer and I'm looking for some feedback. I've got 4 apps to try out.

In to MM
(simple inch to metric app)

http://www.mediafire.com/?hn9rapvrbcczwbf

This is Stupid
(a stupid game)

http://www.mediafire.com/?lebjoi62x12tujp

Android Turnstyle
(app for counting by one like a turnstile)

http://www.mediafire.com/?rywdzyyd1zt0bjd

Keep Score
(app to help you keep score at any sports game)

http://www.mediafire.com/?kfbxsmer7qcd65t


----------

